# 8 GB Ram installiert aber nur 3,98 Gb Ram verwendbar



## Gamer_Wulf (22. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,
das Problem ist ja sehr bekannt.

Was habe ich schon Probiert:
Bios Update
Memory Remapping
Ram einzeln eingesteckt: Beide Funktionieren! Einzeln 4 GB (ohne Probleme)
Msconfig; Häken rein, raus alles probiert!

Infos: Post zeigt 4 GB Ram an
Hab Win.7 64 Bit
Resourcenmonitor zeigt an das 4120 MB Ram für die Hardware reserviert  sind!

Ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln!
Hat wer noch ne andere lösung?
LG


----------



## rotmilan (22. Juli 2016)

was für ein Mainboard, was für eine CPU? Im Bios wieviel RAM zeigt es an?


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (22. Juli 2016)

MB: Biostar TA970 5.3
 Amd Fx 8350 ( nicht Übertaktet)
4GB aber die beiden Ram werden in den Slot erkannt


----------



## target2804 (22. Juli 2016)

Gibt im Bios eine Einstellung dafür. Aber kA wie die bei dir heißt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

Sonst schau mal hier nach @TE BIOSTAR :: Motherboard


----------



## Willie666 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei Asus im Bios heißt das "memory remapping"


----------



## Willie666 (22. Juli 2016)

Achso da war noch was: Wenn du eine igpu hast kann es sein das die den Speicher irgendwann mal reserviert hat. Um das wieder raus zu bekommen musst du die noch mal aktivieren und dann über den gerätemanger deinstallieren und beim nächsten Neustart die dann im bios direkt wieder deaktivieren. So ging es bei mir unter win10 jedenfalls, kommt dabei raus wenn man die nicht deinstalliert und nur im bios deaktiviert.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn im post screen nur 4gb erkannt werden, stimmt was anderes nicht.


----------



## Willie666 (22. Juli 2016)

So? Was denn? 

Ich denk mal ausprobieren kann schließlich nicht schaden.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn er im post nur 4gb erkennt, erkennt er nur 4gb. Normalerweise müssen dort 8gb erkannt werden. Ich würde mal clear mos vorschlagen.


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2016)

So isses. Solange er im Post nur 4GB erkennt, braucht man im Windows gar nicht arbeiten.
Das übernimmt *immer* den Wert aus dem Post. D.h. das geklicke in Windows kann man sich solange sparen, wie der Post nicht die 8Gb hochzählt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

Ich schätze mal das Mainboard hat einen weg.


----------



## rotmilan (23. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das Mainboard hat einen weg.



das kann gut sein, hatte schon lange nicht mehr so ein Phänomen. War dazumal ein 775LGA


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (23. Juli 2016)

Ok danke bin morgen wieder zuhause! Morgen werd ich kucken.


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (24. Juli 2016)

Clear mos probiert! Geht nicht  immernoch 4GB erkannt


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2016)

Memory Remapping im BIOS enabled?


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (24. Juli 2016)

Ja klar


----------



## Deep Thought (24. Juli 2016)

Gamer_Wulf schrieb:


> Ram einzeln eingesteckt: Beide Funktionieren! Einzeln 4 GB (ohne Probleme)



Funktionieren sie in *allen* Ram-Slots einzeln?

Manchmal funktionieren auch einzelne Slots nicht, wenn der CPU-Kühler zu fest angezogen wurde.


----------



## Willie666 (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hol das nochmal hoch, weil anscheinend die Aussage "Post zeigt 4Gb" nicht korrekt sein kann wenn die folgende Aussage zutrifft:



Gamer_Wulf schrieb:


> Resourcenmonitor zeigt an das 4120 MB Ram für die Hardware reserviert sind!



Also lieber TE was trifft zu? Im Post 4GB oder im Windows Resourcenmonitor 4120MB reserviert? Beides kann ja nicht stimmen, da wie oben vom Vorredner schon richtig erkannt Windows den Wert aus dem Post übernimmt. Sofern im Post also nur 4GB zur Verfügung stehen wie kann Windows denn 4120MB als reserviert anzeigen?


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Das ist hier eines der Probleme..


----------



## Willie666 (25. Juli 2016)

Da Windows ja doch den vollen Speicher erkennt, probiere mal den Tip mit der internen Grafik von der ersten Seite aus dem Thread.


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Habe keine Oneboard Grafik. Ich habe mal meine eigene Grafikkarte deaktiviert und deinstalliert (R7 250X 2BG Asus Gaming) bringt nichts!


----------



## Willie666 (25. Juli 2016)

Dann wirds wohl nur eine Windows  Neuinstallation bringen.


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Hast du eine Lösung wie ich das ohne datenverlust mache?


----------



## lunaticx (25. Juli 2016)

Mal gecheckt ob da irgendeine Software läuft die deinen Ram belegt ? Ramdisk oder ähnliches ?

Linux Livesystem booten -> gleicher Fehler ?


----------



## Willie666 (25. Juli 2016)

Hast du mal mit nur einem Riegel durchgebootet bis ins Windows, dann runtergefahren und den zweiten Riegel wieder dazu?

Das hier schon versucht?

Physikalischer Speicher Macht Probleme - WinFuture-Forum.de


----------



## Deep Thought (25. Juli 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Mal gecheckt ob da irgendeine Software läuft die deinen Ram belegt ? Ramdisk oder ähnliches ?



Dazu zählt übrigens auch die "Tuning-Software" einiger SSD-Hersteller. Hast du so was drauf?


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Nein, was soll ich den bei CMD eingeben (Bin zu inkompetent der Befehl wird wohl nicht erkannt)


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2016)

Stehen jetzt im post screen 4 oder 8 gb ? Ich blick da noch nicht so ganz durch


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

4000 GB die genaue Zahl weiß ich nicht


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2016)

Dann liegts nicht am windows. Oder an irgendwas anderem im os.

Erst wenn 8gb im post angezeicht werden, dann kannst du weiter sehen.

Einzeln funktionieren die rams, zusammen also nicht.aktuellstes bis drauf? Sind die rams in der Kompatibilitätsliste?
Hast du nen cmos reset durchgeführt?
Im bios was umgestellt?


----------



## Willie666 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich denke er kennt die Bedeutung des Postscreens nicht. Dieser kommt ja bekanntlich nachdem die Möglichkeit ins Bios zu kommen abgelaufen ist und bevor das Betriebssytem geladen wird.

 Laut der Bilder vom Ressourcenmonitor werden von Windows 8192Mb als installiert erkannt. Kann also im Post nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

JA sie funktionieren einzeln, Bios ist aktuell,  Meines Wissens schon Ram: F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
 Mainboard; Biostar TA970  Ver.5.3. Ja Clear mos. Nein garnichts


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß was ein Post ist! Zb das https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19902-01/html/821-1346/figures/waspp-post.png


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2016)

Wieviel gb zeigt er im bios an?


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (25. Juli 2016)

Sage mir unter welcher Option ich das in einem Biostar Bios finde? Auf jeden fall werden im Bios der Ram in den Steckplätzen erkannt


----------



## Gamer_Wulf (26. Juli 2016)

Oder was soll ich deiner meinung nach tun?


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2016)

- Memtest86 laufen lassen
- alle RAM Slots durchtesten

(-CPU-Kühler zu fest montiert?)


----------



## Deep Thought (26. Juli 2016)

Gamer_Wulf schrieb:


> Oder was soll ich deiner meinung nach tun?



*Alle* Fragen beantworten, die wir dir bislang gestellt haben.

Ich komme mir langsam etwas veräppelt vor. Seite 4, und wir sind noch keinen Schritt weiter...


----------

